# Driving Lessons - The Cost!



## voodoobazza (12 Dec 2006)

I am looking to purhcase some driving lessons for the sis for Xmas.....
I was quoted €35 for Day and €39 for night lessons.....is this correct can anyone confirm.
When I learned to drive 6 yrs ago they were only €12 per lesson......
Inflation ?????? Or Rip off ????


----------



## paddi22 (12 Dec 2006)

*Re: Driving Lessons - The Cost !!*

mine were 30..regardless of day or night..


----------



## Satanta (12 Dec 2006)

*Re: Driving Lessons - The Cost !!*

Depends on the area and the instructor. 

Lots of prices available online for a comparison (www.ism.ie for example, The unit price per hourly driving lesson [I chose Dublin, prices available for other areas too] is €37). Can be bought in batches of ten for around €340 (from experience very helpful at transferring unused lessons and excellent customer service all round..... the lessons themselves were also excellent but that's more down to individual instructors).


----------



## redchariot (14 Dec 2006)

*Re: Driving Lessons - The Cost !!*

€35 sounds about right; you could shop around but I would be more concerned with obtaining a reputable instucter than saving a few Euros. Driving lessons are an extremely worthy investment and should not be curtailed to save money; if you fail your test, it would cost a hell of a lot more in the long term


----------



## rathcrogan (20 Dec 2006)

I have just found an offer through pigsback.com of a package of 4 driving lessons from Hibernian Driving School for only €99


----------



## JP1234 (20 Dec 2006)

A work colleague of mine's father is an instructor and he charges €30 if the learner goes in their own car, €35 in his car, a minimum of an hour instruction - could be up to 90 minutes if he has no other lessons immediately after - 
 price includes book/dvd loans, rules of the road and under the bonnet instruction which he apparently does for around 10 minutes a lesson.  

Shop around, before you book ask them exactly how long each lesson will last and what will they cover, in the long run it's worth paying for proper lessons if it teaches you all how to drive safely/correctly rather than just getting you through your test.


----------



## RAD123 (22 Dec 2008)

i got my g/f a voucher for x mas for 10 lessons today and only paid 300 euro and the fella meet up with me so i was able to get it right away if any one else is looking for a last minate deal i can pass on his number my mates have passed there test with him that where i got his number


----------



## Bell Butts (22 Dec 2008)

I spent €35 per lesson, so your price seems about right.


----------



## horse7 (22 Dec 2008)

if ur with hib direct u can get 11 lessons and 6 months insurance for ur sis.4 over 300 euro


----------

